# Cuyutlan Mexico



## surfrider (Oct 4, 2011)

Any expats living in Cuyutlan? I have just moved to the area and would love to get acquainted with other people in the area.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

That town is so small .... if there are any, you'll find them


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Just eat shrimp and wait. They will appear.


----------



## surfrider (Oct 4, 2011)

sparks said:


> That town is so small .... if there are any, you'll find them


so very very true. You have been there?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

What state are we talking about here? Where is Cuyutlán?


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Cuyutlán is in Colima on the coast. Closer to Tecoman than Manzanillo. Yes I've been there a number of times to see the turtle sanctuary, the salt museum and just the town. Even visted Don Adams who wrote an amusing book on Mexico. He used to live on the beach just south of town


----------



## surfrider (Oct 4, 2011)

So Sparks, did you fine this place more humid than other beach area's?


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

For persons unfamiliar with Cuyutlan:


Cuyutlan, Colima - Photos

Cuyutlan, Colima - Google Maps


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

surfrider said:


> So Sparks, did you fine this place more humid than other beach area's?


Not that I remember but I do remember the mosquitoes. The black sand heats up the beach and open ocean is not very user friendly


----------



## PanamaJack (Apr 1, 2013)

If I am not mistaken you can find a bunch of expats at ****'s on Malecon. I even think they have something regular for expats on either Friday or Saturday nights. Across the street there used to be a hotel Siete Mares.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

> There is a Friday evening get-together (****** Night) held at ****'s on the Malecon during the months that the population is largest.


From MexConnect. Like many small beach towns in this area there are businesses open only while Gringos are here


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

postrof said:


> Go to Mariscos Lila's, a puesto on the malecon. Expats hang out there. Excellent food, also.


Do you have any financial connection to the place you are recommending?


----------



## heggie (Mar 11, 2014)

sparks said:


> From MexConnect. Like many small beach towns in this area there are businesses open only while Gringos are here


*There are only (!) 35 puestos open on the malecon versus 50 during Semana Santa. The business is primarily from vacationers from Guadalajara, not Gringos.*


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

postrof said:


> *
> Financial connection? Are you kidding?*


Not kidding, just curious. It was your first post and I want to know if it is your restaurant or if you are just a happy customer.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

>>> 35 puestos open on the malecon

When .... I don't remember any in off season. Holidays of course. 

Someone was asking about ****** hangouts .... and again, I've never seen any
Must be a few snowbirds


----------

